# Help a great cause in less than 2 minutes for free



## cmd439 (Sep 11, 2010)

Vote for JoJo as the 2010 Rescue Dog

at ProPlan's Rally to Rescue



From the Heart is honored to have one of its rescue dogs, JoJo, as one of ten national finalists in Purina Pro Plan Rally to Rescue's Doing More for Pets Contest.  This contest is one of many ways that Rally to Rescue promotes rescue and rescue events. 



Your vote also would help shine a light into the dark plight of a misunderstood and frequently abused breed of dog.  While the $5,000 (in free food) would surely help our rescue, more so, having JoJo introduced to the nation as the 2010 Rescue Dog would show what great dogs pitbulls can be, if only given love and a chance.

http://www.rallytorescue.org/doingmoreforpets/vote.aspx

Vote for JoJo!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2010)

I voted for JoJo.

I admit it...I started to cry while reading about JoJo. If I could, I'd vote for all the dogs. Our dogs have all been "foundlings" which people have dumped. Two of them were terribly abused and starved. It amazes me that these dogs were so mistreated but remained loving and gentle animals.

I used to believe the stories about how vicious pitbulls were until my nephew got two of them. They are sweet and gentle dogs. My nephew jokingly calls them "pit poodles" and he says they're big babies.


----------



## cmd439 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I voted for JoJo.
> 
> I admit it...I started to cry while reading about JoJo. If I could, I'd vote for all the dogs. Our dogs have all been "foundlings" which people have dumped. Two of them were terribly abused and starved. It amazes me that these dogs were so mistreated but remained loving and gentle animals.
> 
> I used to believe the stories about how vicious pitbulls were until my nephew got two of them. They are sweet and gentle dogs. My nephew jokingly calls them "pit poodles" and he says they're big babies.



Thank you for taking the time to make a difference with voting for JoJo and for your rescues.  I have two rescued dogs that are the best dogs in the world and a cat that started showing up skinny as could be!  I never thought I would have a cat, and now she sleeps on my pillow.  I don't know how people can do the things they do to poor, defenseless animals.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 12, 2010)

I voted too. I did not read the story though because I have no tears left. 

In the past year I have picked up & placed probably 12 dogs from the countryside that have been abandoned. 

We have taken in 2 mama cats and their kittens as well as a motherless litter of kittens this summer alone. 

We currently have 8 cats & 1 dog. All rescued.


----------



## cmd439 (Sep 21, 2010)

*thanks*

I want to thank all of you who have taken the time to vote for JoJo!  You are all making a differance.


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 21, 2010)

I just voted for JoJo, too.  Just heard this morning on the news about the Michael Vick dogs that have been rescued and rehabilitated.  Amazing what and how they're doing now.  My Dandie Dinmont was a rescue.  Poor baby was only a few months old, starved and neglected and so tangled and flea-ridden she had to be shaved.  She's the best dog now, 8 months later.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: thanks*



			
				cmd439 said:
			
		

> I want to thank all of you who have taken the time to vote for JoJo!  You are all making a differance.



Thanks for letting us know about it. Of course, it's easy to do simple stuff like this - just voting online.

We swore we wouldn't take in any more animals and we just took in an older dog who's in poor health. I was so angry because if she'd been taken care of she wouldn't be this sick. It's a long story and I won't go into it but we had offered to take the dog last year. So we tried to do what we could for her this past year. Now she's sick and the owner said he doesn't want her anymore and was going to get rid of her.

Grrr...


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 22, 2010)

Hazel, I'll never understand why some people get a dog at all.  They're not disposable property.  So sad.  Hope you can help the poor pup.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 22, 2010)

She's not a pup. She's at least 13 years old. I'm already seeing an improvement in her in just the short time we've had her.

I'm glad you were able to rescue your pup. When I see starved and mistreated animals, it just makes me want to cry. I donate to our county shelter but I could never work there. I'd want to take all the animals home.


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd want to take them home, too.  Well, maybe not the horses.  They'd be kind of cramped in our back yard.   

We're blessed in Omaha to have a wonderful Humane Society facility.  I noticed on its FB page today someone suggested starting a fund to provide money for people to pay the adoption fee if they couldn't afford it but wanted to give a pet a forever home.  Had to put my 2 cents in there.  If someone can't afford the modest adoption fee they charge, how on earth will they spend the (unfortunately) bucks necessary for proper vet care, food, etc.  Grrrrrrrrr  

Hug your elderly pup for me!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 22, 2010)

Probably not a good idea to have horses in the backyard. Your neighbors might not like it too much. On the other hand, think of all the manure you'd eventually have for a garden.   

That's a good point about the adoption fee. 

This pup doesn't like to be hugged. So I leaned over and scratched her chest and upper belly. She *loves *that! I told her this scratching was sent by BakingNana. This is the funny part...right after I made this comment she started making a weird mumbly "ooo ooo" sound. I really don't know how to describe it but I've never heard her make this sound before. 

She's part husky and I've heard huskies have odd vocalizations so maybe this is an example. We've only heard her bark and howl before when she was with her previous owner. Last year one of the neighbors complained about her howling all the time so the owner put a shock collar on her and would shock her whenever she started to bark or howl. So after awhile she learned not to bark or howl.

One of my sister's dogs used to be very responsive when my sister talked to him. She'd talk to him and he'd reply with sounds (don't know how to describe them). They'd go back and forth just like they were having a conversation. Everyone at our house talks to all the animals. I'm wondering if she's gotten comfortable enough to start vocalizing. She has just started to bark but it's only when the mailman drops the mail in the slot and she'll bark once to be let in at the back door.

It will be interesting to see if she starts developing a "vocabulary".


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 23, 2010)

That's hilarious!  Our Dandie has the strangest vocab.  Definitely different sounds for different things.  My favorite is the complaint.  It really sounds exactly like my grandkids saying "uhhhhh' with that funny lilt in the voice when they're not getting their way.  Maybe she did pick it up from them over the summer.   It's our chihuahua that's a barking nightmare.  But it's my fault cuz I never discouraged or trained it out of her because for her first several years I was home alone so much she made me feel a little safer.  Everyone's scared of a chi!  She's a sweetie, tho.  Looks exactly like my avatar.  Thanks for delivering my hug...er...scratch!


----------



## cmd439 (Oct 2, 2010)

I wanted to thank all of you who took the time to vote.  The voting is now closed, but they do not announce the winner until November 22.  I will post the winner......waiting until then :shock:


----------



## Hazel (Oct 2, 2010)

Good luck! I hope JoJo wins.


----------



## cmd439 (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.fthar.org/info/display?PageID=9062


She won!  Thank you all who took the time out to vote.  The prize is $5000 worth of pet food that will help feed rescued animals who would otherwise have likely been euthanized.


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 17, 2010)

Great news!!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 17, 2010)

Yay! I'm happy for you, JoJo and all the animals you'll be able to help .


----------

